# New Clippers!



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Took the plunge and purchased a mid range clippers set. Andis. Maggie was so good and after letting her have a good look at them, she never batted an eye. She even let me do close to her head! She's come so far with the grooming. Loving my new clippers as it is so fast to clip her now as opposed to scissoring. It's fun too. Maggie is loving it cause she's able to get down off the table faster for her treats! Wow oh Wow is she so soft and velvety too!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lindor said:


> Took the plunge and purchased a mid range clippers set. Andis. Maggie was so good and after letting her have a good look at them, she never batted an eye. She even let me do close to her head! She's come so far with the grooming. Loving my new clippers as it is so fast to clip her now as opposed to scissoring. It's fun too. Maggie is loving it cause she's able to get down off the table faster for her treats! Wow oh Wow is she so soft and velvety too!


Sounds great!

I'm thinking of getting some new ones. I'm using Wahl but I'm thinking I'm going to go for some Andis


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

What model Andis did you get! I have clippers on my Christmas list but there are so many different types  x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

JasperBlack said:


> What model Andis did you get! I have clippers on my Christmas list but there are so many different types  x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Andis Easy Clip Groom heavy-duty 12 piece kit.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks, will have a look. Are they quiet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

JasperBlack said:


> Thanks, will have a look. Are they quiet?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Not super quiet but not too bad.


----------

